# ADVICE NEEDED LUMP CHARCOAL



## MJB05615 (Dec 15, 2020)

Just got the Masterbuilt Charcoal Smoker today.  Gonna have it up and running by Friday.  It takes Charcoal briquets and or Lump Charcoal.  I have no experience in this area as I've been using my MES 40 for years,  Just wanted to try something different.  So I'm assuming standard Kingsford Briquets are ok.  But which Lump charcoal would anyone recommend?  We're partial to Hickory flavor on most of our cooking.  Thanks as always.


----------



## mike11891 (Dec 15, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> Just got the Masterbuilt Charcoal Smoker today.  Gonna have it up and running by Friday.  It takes Charcoal briquets and or Lump Charcoal.  I have no experience in this area as I've been using my MES 40 for years,  Just wanted to try something different.  So I'm assuming standard Kingsford Briquets are ok.  But which Lump charcoal would anyone recommend?  We're partial to Hickory flavor on most of our cooking.  Thanks as always.


I prefer Royal Oak lump.  Its burns really well and has smoke flavor.  I then used chunks of other woods to boost the flavor.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 15, 2020)

I use lump in my weber. Burns hot and long. Just about any is good except the cowboy lump brand, smells like plastic to me.


----------



## luvcatchingbass (Dec 15, 2020)

Cowboy Is usually readily available but I don't care for it as much the last couple of years. I really have started to like B&B products more and was pretty pleased with BBQ Blues Hog


----------



## gmc2003 (Dec 15, 2020)

For your first few uses of lump make sure you keep a close eye on your pit temps. Lump burns hotter then briquettes - mostly because the irregular shapes allow for more airflow. I don't use lump, but one time I tried Cowboy and was shocked at all the crap I found in the bag. Not to mention that there were a ton of smalls that fell thru the grate.
If you decide to use KBB briquettes then make sure the starting coals are fully ashed over and let the pit settle before adding meat. KBB can give an stronger initial off-smell then Royal.

Chris


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 15, 2020)

mike11891 said:


> I prefer Royal Oak lump.  Its burns really well and has smoke flavor.  I then used chunks of other woods to boost the flavor.


Thanks, I was looking at Royal Oak.  And it's a familiar name readily available.


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 15, 2020)

SFLsmkr1 said:


> I use lump in my weber. Burns hot and long. Just about any is good except the cowboy lump brand, smells like plastic to me.


Thanks Rick, that's good to know.  I'm flying blind with this.


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 15, 2020)

luvcatchingbass said:


> Cowboy Is usually readily available but I don't care for it as much the last couple of years. I really have started to like B&B products more and was pretty pleased with BBQ Blues Hog


Thanks, I'll check out that B&B, appreciate the info.


----------



## BGKYSmoker (Dec 15, 2020)

yeah bnb is good, down here hard to find at times. royal oak also good


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 15, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> For your first few uses of lump make sure you keep a close eye on your pit temps. Lump burns hotter then briquettes - mostly because the irregular shapes allow for more airflow. I don't use lump, but one time I tried Cowboy and was shocked at all the crap I found in the bag. Not to mention that there were a ton of smalls that fell thru the grate.
> If you decide to use KBB briquettes then make sure the starting coals are fully ashed over and let the pit settle before adding meat. KBB can give an stronger initial off-smell then Royal.
> 
> Chris


Thanks Chris, this is good to know. KBB you mean Kingsford?  That being the case, I'd probably start with Royal Oak briquets instead.  I really appreciate the advice.  I'll post some pics once I get the hang of it.  Since I've mainly been an MES smoker the last 14 years or so.  (except the 1 year I tried a Pitboss pellet with mediocre results).


----------



## Inscrutable (Dec 15, 2020)

Briquettes all use some type of binder - some innocuous like starches, some not so much like tar pitch - and fillers like cement or clay (which is why they produce a lot more ash than lump charcoal.

Reputedly Royal Oak / Ridge may use more acceptable materials and less filler/ash ... but I try to stick with lump, especially for longer and more ash  producing cooks.


----------



## tx smoker (Dec 15, 2020)

luvcatchingbass said:


> I really have started to like B&B products





MJB05615 said:


> Royal Oak.



I've had good experiences with both of these. The B&B was available at Academy so it was easy for me to get.

Robert


----------



## JC in GB (Dec 15, 2020)

*I use Royal Oak (third party) for lump and briquette charcoal.*

*JC   *


----------



## noboundaries (Dec 15, 2020)

I've tried about every charcoal available in my area. B&B is probably the best I can buy, but it's pricy. Remember, first you're basically buying flavorless heat over a long period of time for your smoker. Controlling that heat is the second issue. How long it lasts is third. B&B, at around a $1/lb easily fits all those issues.

Personally, though, I like cheap, flavorless heat that will last as long as my longest low n slow smoke, usually 15-18 hours. I like control over a range of temps from 150F for jerky to north of 350F for poultry. Royal Oak briquettes satisfies all my criteria in my WSM at prices from 19-38 cents a pound. 

If they ever change their formula, like Kingsford did (less dense and false marketing claims about how long it lasts), I'll find a different fuel. 

A lot of store brands are actually seconds off the RO briquette line. Embers at Home Depot is an example. It burns the same as the RO briquette, but you'll find broken pieces, rough stamps, and occasionally  uncharred hardwood that can add a hint of flavor. 

I stopped buying lump once I switched to RO briqs.


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 15, 2020)

Inscrutable said:


> Briquettes all use some type of binder - some innocuous like starches, some not so much like tar pitch - and fillers like cement or clay (which is why they produce a lot more ash than lump charcoal.
> 
> Reputedly Royal Oak / Ridge may use more acceptable materials and less filler/ash ... but I try to stick with lump, especially for longer and more ash  producing cooks.


Thanks, I'm leaning toward Royal Oak for Charcoal and Lump.


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 15, 2020)

tx smoker said:


> I've had good experiences with both of these. The B&B was available at Academy so it was easy for me to get.
> 
> Robert


I've got Academy right around the corner here.  I wouldn't think of checking there.  Thanks Robert.


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 15, 2020)

noboundaries said:


> I've tried about every charcoal available in my area. B&B is probably the best I can buy, but it's pricy. Remember, first you're basically buying flavorless heat over a long period of time for your smoker. Controlling that heat is the second issue. How long it lasts is third. B&B, at around a $1/lb easily fits all those issues.
> 
> Personally, though, I like cheap, flavorless heat that will last as long as my longest low n slow smoke, usually 15-18 hours. I like control over a range of temps from 150F for jerky to north of 350F for poultry. Royal Oak briquettes satisfies all my criteria in my WSM at prices from 19-38 cents a pound.
> 
> ...


Good advice noboundaries.  I was gonna look at Home Depot as well.  Thanks.


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 15, 2020)

JC in GB said:


> *I use Royal Oak (third party) for lump and briquette charcoal.
> 
> JC  *


Thanks JC, and thanks for the like.


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 15, 2020)

gmc2003
  Thanks for the like Chris.


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 15, 2020)

Fueling Around
  Thanks for the like.


----------



## bill1 (Dec 15, 2020)

I avoid _all _briquettes....just too much ash residue.  Blocks off airflow, pain to cleanup, etc.  Used to love Cowboy lump but the last couple years their QC has slipped.  Still when it's on sale I'll buy and just visually filter what's going on my stack.  Someone here reported seeing a piece of pressure-treated 2x4...I haven't had anything quite so revolting.  
Just about Mexican-sourced lump is pretty cheap and I don't mind the filtering step.   But if cost is no object, you can't beat the consistent quality of Royal Oak lump.  
It's mid-December...it's getting harder to find a good selection.  If you haven't stocked up, you might need to settle for less than 1st choices.


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 15, 2020)

Without a doubt at a decent price the cleanest hottest burning lump is B&B. I use nothing else.


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 15, 2020)

bill1 said:


> I avoid _all _briquettes....just too much ash residue.  Blocks off airflow, pain to cleanup, etc.  Used to love Cowboy lump but the last couple years their QC has slipped.  Still when it's on sale I'll buy and just visually filter what's going on my stack.  Someone here reported seeing a piece of pressure-treated 2x4...I haven't had anything quite so revolting.
> Just about Mexican-sourced lump is pretty cheap and I don't mind the filtering step.   But if cost is no object, you can't beat the consistent quality of Royal Oak lump.
> It's mid-December...it's getting harder to find a good selection.  If you haven't stocked up, you might need to settle for less than 1st choices.


Thanks Bill, since this is new territory for me I appreciate any and all advice.  I better start gathering up my Winter supplies.  Had no idea there'd be less available through the winter.


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 15, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Without a doubt at a decent price the cleanest hottest burning lump is B&B. I use nothing else.


Thanks Jeff, I'm looking for B&B and Royal.  Checking Academy, Home Depot, Amazon, etc.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 15, 2020)

The only thing I have that uses charcoal is my 22" Weber and I use Walmart brand Expert Grill that is made by Royal Oak $6 for 16lb. I'm happy with it.

Warren


----------



## Chasdev (Dec 15, 2020)

Do you have one of their gravity cookers?
If so briquettes are superior in one way, when the cook is done and the cooker cooled down, you are supposed to remove the unburned charcoal.
Lumps are uneven and snag on the fire grate preventing you from yanking it out to dump the unburned lumps.
Briquettes are uniform is shape and make the fire grate removal much easier.
I've used both and since I add quite a bit of hardwood to the gravity bin, the smoke flavor from the lump or briquettes is a minor concern.
In addition, you should add hardwood to the ash catch bin, you can get a lot of smoke out of that method too.
I use FOGO and KJ jumbo lump but my favorite briquettes are Kingsford Professional competition version.
They burn hotter than the regular, leave much less ash and can be re-used at least once.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 15, 2020)

I too use royal oak. Mostly briquettes but use some lump on occasion.  But it helps my son in law did some work in one of their plants earlier and they gave him 2, 20 lb bags of lump which he then gave to me. I'm like you,  mostly used to masterbuilt but use my kettle at times, should use it more.

Ryan


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 15, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> Thanks Jeff, I'm looking for B&B and Royal.  Checking Academy, Home Depot, Amazon, etc.


Not sure what you have nearby but I buy B&B at Ace Hardware


----------



## TuckersBarbeque (Dec 15, 2020)

After reading all of these replies, I realize I'm in the minority... but when I cook with charcoal, I'm a Kingsford flavorless guy for the following reasons:
1. I can add whatever wood/flavor I need at my own choosing
2. I have been able to consistently and reliably count the number of briquettes I need to achieve the temps and times I need.  Lump is not consistent in it's shape/size and density for burn rate.  Kingsford allows ultra consistency in temps.
3. Cheaper and more readily available... Great sales can be had
4. I have found that they resist humidity a little better.

To each their own.


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 15, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> The only thing I have that uses charcoal is my 22" Weber and I use Walmart brand Expert Grill that is made by Royal Oak $6 for 16lb. I'm happy with it.
> 
> Warren


That's a great price Warren.  I'd never known it's same as Royal Oak at a lot less price.  Thanks.


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 15, 2020)

Chasdev said:


> Do you have one of their gravity cookers?
> If so briquettes are superior in one way, when the cook is done and the cooker cooled down, you are supposed to remove the unburned charcoal.
> Lumps are uneven and snag on the fire grate preventing you from yanking it out to dump the unburned lumps.
> Briquettes are uniform is shape and make the fire grate removal much easier.
> ...


I just got the new MB 40" Charcoal Smoker.  Uses Briquets and or Lump.


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 15, 2020)

jcam222 said:


> Not sure what you have nearby but I buy B&B at Ace Hardware


We have a few Ace Hardwares near me.  I'll look there too.  Thanks Jeff


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 15, 2020)

TuckersBarbeque said:


> After reading all of these replies, I realize I'm in the minority... but when I cook with charcoal, I'm a Kingsford flavorless guy for the following reasons:
> 1. I can add whatever wood/flavor I need at my own choosing
> 2. I have been able to consistently and reliably count the number of briquettes I need to achieve the temps and times I need.  Lump is not consistent in it's shape/size and density for burn rate.  Kingsford allows ultra consistency in temps.
> 3. Cheaper and more readily available... Great sales can be had
> ...


That makes sense.  I'm probably gonna start with either just briquets first, then just lump second cook.  Then an equal mix of both.  See which is better tasting and which uses more wood/briquets, etc.  Gonna take a few weeks I'm sure to get everything dialed in.  But this appears to be set and forget, which I like, so I can spend the rest of short attention span keeping track and the like. LOL.  Thanks for the advice, really appreciate it.


----------



## WV_Crusader (Dec 15, 2020)

I’ve honestly never used lump, but the only briquettes I use are KBB because they are made here in West Virginia.


----------



## Fueling Around (Dec 15, 2020)

Charcoal has been in my blood since a youth.  I think my family called it barbecue, too. (Hey we're Scandinavian.)
I disagree it is flavorless.  I think it gives a nice fire cooked flavor and aroma to foods.
I dislike Kingford.  It has soft woods blended in for who knows why.  I do weaken when it goes on dirt cheap sale.
I dislike lump.  I've tried a few brands (not B&B) and all had some kiln dried lumber mix, but way too much crumbles in the bottom of the bag.
30 years ago I cooked and smoked on a mushikamado.  Briquette was much easier to control the heat
Today I'm on a kettle only.  Still much easier to control temps on low and slow as well as high temp grilling.
Royal Oak or Walmart for twin packs of RO or the store brand 



MJB05615 said:


> I just got the new MB 40" Charcoal Smoker.  Uses Briquets and or Lump.


You got the vertical digital? 40 inch Digital


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 15, 2020)

Fueling Around said:


> Charcoal has been in my blood since a youth.  I think my family called it barbecue, too. (Hey we're Scandinavian.)
> I disagree it is flavorless.  I think it gives a nice fire cooked flavor and aroma to foods.
> I dislike Kingford.  It has soft woods blended in for who knows why.  I do weaken when it goes on dirt cheap sale.
> I dislike lump.  I've tried a few brands (not B&B) and all had some kiln dried lumber mix, but way too much crumbles in the bottom of the bag.
> ...


Thanks for the info 

 Fueling Around
 , the Walmart stuff seems to be the best bet to begin with.  Yes I  just got the 40 inch Digital today.  Been looking at it since they announced it, and it's always out of stock.  This past Sat or Sun I was checking Amazon at 4am, and they had 16 in stock, so I grabbed it.  Hoping to get it up and running by this weekend.  I'll write it up and include pics once I get it going.  Looking forward to it, first new smoker in 7 years.


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 16, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker
  Thanks for the like, very appreciated.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 16, 2020)

MJB05615


Congrats on the new smoker.   
I am looking forward to your write up and review.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 16, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> SecondHandSmoker
> Thanks for the like, very appreciated.



You're very welcome!


----------



## SmokinAl (Dec 16, 2020)

I usually use briquettes in my WSM, just cause they last longer. My choice is RO, if you use lump, then once again I use RO. JUST DON’T USE COWBOY LUMP!
It’s like fireworks going off in your smoker.
Al


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 16, 2020)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> MJB05615
> 
> 
> Congrats on the new smoker.
> I am looking forward to your write up and review.


Thanks SHS


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 16, 2020)

SmokinAl said:


> I usually use briquettes in my WSM, just cause they last longer. My choice is RO, if you use lump, then once again I use RO. JUST DON’T USE COWBOY LUMP!
> It’s like fireworks going off in your smoker.
> Al


Thanks AL.  That's the message I've been getting, don't use Cowboy.  RO seems to be the consensus of the people here, and that's more than good enough for me.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 16, 2020)

MJB05615

Kind of off topic here, but I thought I'd throw it out there anyway. 
You can also use the ash from lump charcoal on your plants/garden as long as they aren't acid lovers. 
You can't do that with briquettes due to the binders.  I toss that stuff in the garbage.


----------



## Millberry (Dec 16, 2020)

MJB05615 said:


> Just got the Masterbuilt Charcoal Smoker today.  Gonna have it up and running by Friday.  It takes Charcoal briquets and or Lump Charcoal.  I have no experience in this area as I've been using my MES 40 for years,  Just wanted to try something different.  So I'm assuming standard Kingsford Briquets are ok.  But which Lump charcoal would anyone recommend?  We're partial to Hickory flavor on most of our cooking.  Thanks as always.


Mike--I am sure you don't need advice from this Newbie Dummy--BUT Home Depot carries Royal Oak Lump


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 16, 2020)

Millberry said:


> Mike--I am sure you don't need advice from this Newbie Dummy--BUT Home Depot carries Royal Oak Lump


I'll take advice from everyone.  I'm no expert, and if you are like me, I only give advice on things I'm completely sure of and comfortable advising on.  Thanks for the info, HD is on my list to check pricing and availability once I figure how much I'll need.  I like to keep enough on hand for 3-4 cooks, and replenish as needed.  I'm definitely starting out with Royal Oak.


----------



## bill1 (Dec 17, 2020)

HalfSmoked said:


> ...I use Walmart brand Expert Grill...
> Warren


Lump or briquettes??  I haven't been pleased with Expert Grill briquettes but have noticed they have a lump as well.


----------



## forktender (Dec 17, 2020)

I really think you're overthinking this just go buy a bag of Kingsford or Royal Oak and start cooking.
Fogo makes an excellent lump as well but it's hard for me to find, so I normally buy an off generic brand that they sell at our restaurant supply or Royal Oak from Wally's World.


----------



## MJB05615 (Dec 17, 2020)

forktender said:


> I really think you're overthinking this just go buy a bag of Kingsford or Royal Oak and start cooking.
> Fogo makes an excellent lump as well but it's hard for me to find, so I normally buy an off generic brand that they sell at our restaurant supply or Royal Oak from Wally's World.


You're probably right, Ft.  Overthinking is one of my vices, lol.  I still have to get this thing built and up and running.  Weather has been cold and rain most of the week.  Still hoping to be ready this weekend.


----------



## forktender (Dec 17, 2020)

I can relate! It took me 2 yrs before I made my first slab of bacon.


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 17, 2020)

bill1 said:


> Lump or briquettes??  I haven't been pleased with Expert Grill briquettes but have noticed they have a lump as well.



Briquettes never tried their lump.

Warren


----------



## HalfSmoked (Dec 17, 2020)

Thanks for the like Fueling Around it is appreciated.

Warren


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (Dec 17, 2020)

forktender said:


> I really think you're overthinking this just go buy a bag of Kingsford or Royal Oak and start cooking.
> Fogo makes an excellent lump as well but it's hard for me to find, so I normally buy an off generic brand that they sell at our restaurant supply or Royal Oak from Wally's World.




Love the FOGO especially in the black bag.  
Like you, I can't find any FOGO lump stocked locally, so I end up ordering it online.


----------

